# Moebius Models Founder's Day Sale!



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just received this e-mail:

*Moebius Models
Founder's Day Sale!
Happy 52nd Birthday to our founder, Frank!

To celebrate his birthday we will be having a 1 day only, 24 hour sale on Saturday, AUGUST 24th, 2013.

This will be the be the sale of all sales!

Trust us, YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!

Look for another email from us tomorrow disclosing all the details and coupon code for this amazing sale!​*​


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Frank doesn't look a day over 35, IMHO.

Larry


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow - what a great way to celebrate and spread the joy...


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

:woohoo: *Happy Birthday Frank! * :woohoo:

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Icarus (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow! Just wait until Frank hits 100 !! Wow , what a sale that's going to be!!


----------



## favoritemonster (Aug 6, 2010)

Moebius Facebook says 51% off kits from their website...
but looks like not alot alot to choose from (?)


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

Also, it looks like you must purchase using Club Moebius membership.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/editor/menupop.gif*



favoritemonster said:


> moebius facebook says 51% off kits from their website...
> But looks like not alot alot to choose from (?)


*52%*


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

Special Teams said:


> Also, it looks like you must purchase using Club Moebius membership.


No, you don't. I'm not a Club Moebius member. I just placed an order and entered the discount code during checkout. It worked just fine.

Dave


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Am I missing something? Are we all privileged to "Know the Code"?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

However the sale works its not 50%. My cart total was $75 but the sale knocked off only $20. Shipping also was $18... Not a good deal for me. It basically works out to free shipping, but if my LHS gets the kits in stock, I can get 20% off and no shipping.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

The code 'f52' worked fine for me. It only works if the kits are currently in stock. If their status is "back ordered", then the code doesn't work. I skipped getting a Cylon Raider because of that (at 12:01 last night, mind you) but I still got a Galactica, a Pegasus and a Viper Mk. II. The shipping was around 20 bucks, which stung, but through Paypal, I could get 10 bucks off using their new "bill me later" deal. So all told, it should end up being about 82 bucks for the 3 kits. 

Also, Happy Birthday, Frank!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> However the sale works its not 50%. My cart total was $75 but the sale knocked off only $20. Shipping also was $18... Not a good deal for me. It basically works out to free shipping, but if my LHS gets the kits in stock, I can get 20% off and no shipping.


Gentlemen:

Thanks for posting the code. 
Kudos to Moeibus for having the sale.

The unpleasant reality is that I agree with djnick66. By the time the shipping was added this is not that great a deal for me. I understand Moebius has to pass that cost on to me, but I am not paying the shipping.
Add that on to the fact I have 500 un-built kits in my collection already; to have more kits just sitting around the deal has to be a "Real Steal". I will not be making a purchase today.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I picked up a Galatica Pegasus and a Tumbler and it was 52% off but of course being in FL I paid tax and shipping was $16 or so but it was still a decent deal. There were some items that were not discounted and you had to make sure you only bought what was. The Jupiter 2 light set was not. Finally, having been a Club Moebius member from a couple of years ago I had a $10 club credit which was applied so that was nice. All in all a pretty good deal and happy birthday Frank.


----------



## hisyouthfulward (Oct 23, 2009)

Just went there, got a Confederate Raider for about $23.00.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Moonbus (retail price 69,99)

Subtotal: $34.30 (after discount)
Shipping & Handling: $7.95 (Texas)
Tax: $0.00
Total: $42.25 :woohoo:


----------



## sgariepy (Jun 20, 2003)

I got an 8 windows Seaview for $48.80 no shipping, no tax. i am a club member though.maybe that explains the difference in prices. Great sale nonetheless.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Finally got the 1/25 Tumbler! 

Thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This is the week all funds are towards paying the bills, but while I cannot enjoy the sale I think it is a terrific thing to do-
*Happy Birthday Frank!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Thanks for posting the code.
> Kudos to Moeibus for having the sale.
> ...


Only 500?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's a good start!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I picked up a Tumbler and a Creature with girl. The invite (as posted by Fernando in this threads' first post) clearly states that the discounts apply only to items in stock, not to back-ordered or pre-order items. I received the full 52% discount, and did have to pay shipping, which is not unusual for most vendors. (I have to pay shipping from Mega and Cult, why not Frank?)

Hope your birthday was the best so far, Frank, and may you have many, MANY more, whether you have a sale for each or not!

Larry


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I had joined Cub Moebious long ago, but never used my 10.00 credit. This was applied to my order and I got the Tumbler and Dracula with girl for about 45.00- shipping included. That's a good deal. Thanks Frank!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wish your Birthday was after back to school- I'm always broke in August.


----------



## diamondj (Nov 16, 2009)

Happy Belated B-day Frank!!!

I was hoping there would be some discussion on this here. Bought the Forgotten Prisoner, the glow version of the FP, and the Munsters house. Total was $119.98 before shipping. The discount was $43.34. That is roughly a 36.12% discount. While I am glad to get a discount, I can't figure out how they calculated the percentage? 52% would be $62.38. Heck 50% plus 2% against the 50 (which is kind of how I read the email) would be $61.18. Not trying to look a gift horse in the mouth but trying to figure this out is driving me batty! :freak:

Jim


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The trick is to apply the coupon code after selecting your first item. That way, you can check the amount of discount on a per-item basis. I ordered several kits, including the large _Skipjack_ submarine, and received the full 52% discount on all of them.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

diamondj,

Were any of the kits you ordered out-of-stock, backordered, or pre-release? Those kits were not discounted.

Larry


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

What is the release dates between now and Christmas for Moebius Models, Batman, Munsters etc.? What is coming out in 2013?


----------

